# [URGENT] CRITICAL SERVICE FAILED Error



## Dpassr (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi, I'm in urgent need of resolving this problem because I need to start working on my edits this week for school. 

My computer is running on windows 10 and it just blue screened on me with the stop code reading "CRITICAL SERVICE FAILED" I can't seem to resolve this issue. I tried making a bootable drive but I can't get into the bios. The computer will not boot into windows at all. It tries to initiate auto repair but nothing happens. Refreshing/resetting is not working at all, I click it and it loads and says it failed. I need to fix this without deleting all of my files. I can get away with losing programs as I can redowbload them but I have critical files for school. I tried the command prompt method of going into 
cd %windir%\system32\config and renaming system to system.001 but when I get to renaming software to software.001 it says " this process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process". 

I don't know what else to do because nothing seems to be working, please help. This is urgent


----------

